# Conspiracies



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2008)

What is the funniest conspiracy you've heard regarding Freemasonry?

1. Killed JFK
2. Fake Apollo Moon Landing
3. Devil Worshipers

...


----------



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow...I never heard about 1 or 2 before!


----------



## Joey (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup..... I've seen or heard about all 3 of those.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, those are all good.  There was a long essay written about the Mason connection to the JFK assassination.  Pretty good too.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 7, 2008)

1. Jack the Ripper's murders were done in Masonic Ritualistic fashion.

2. ---> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5c/M-A-S-O-N_on_%241_bill.png


----------



## rhitland (Sep 7, 2008)

I always thought it was funny people thought the KKK came from Masonry, I bet there where some sheep who where klansmen and Masons, but to say Masonry teachings are in line with the klan is just plain ludicrous.


----------



## JTM (Sep 7, 2008)

i've had people petitioning ask me (while on the investigation committee) several funny questions.

one i can think of right away is "is it true that all the presidents have been masons?"


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

Not exactly a conspiracy theory, but a coworker recently asked me if Masons have to tithe their lodge like a church.  I'd never heard that one before. I explained the reality of the fraternity to him, and put him in touch with a Past Master in his community. He is now petitioning the lodge.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

These are all great. I think as with everything, people fear what they don't know. Or these could have started as rumors. I know the on about devil worshipers was started by someone that was kicked out of the craft by taking a presentation of Albert Pike and manipulating the words. After he denounced his own rumor it still held in the church because it was so far spread. 

That was based from "A Pilgram's Path".


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually love the conspiracies, good and bad. It gives Masonry a certain mysticism about it. I mean, come on...Masons are the ones that protect the national treasure! Don't see any Knights of Columbus or Rotary members doing that!


----------



## Bro Mike (Sep 8, 2008)

A neighbor told me "Well I thought the Masons were all secretive and involved in good conspiracies.  But if they'll let you in, then I don't know...  Must not be that important!"


----------



## RJS (Sep 8, 2008)

Bro Mike said:


> A neighbor told me "Well I thought the Masons were all secretive and involved in good conspiracies.  But if they'll let you in, then I don't know...  Must not be that important!"



That is funny!


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 8, 2008)

I like that phat discount at Home Depot


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yea... here's another one.   we went to a bar once and someone told a buddy of mine (long story *really* short is) that once you get to one of the upper "echelons" (the word they used) of masonry... like "28... 29... maybe 30th degree," we'll understand the secrets and the whole conspiracy.  

i told him it had more to do with the weekend we spent getting to the 32ND DEGREE and the 175 bucks that went with it than any kind of conspiracy.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2008)

JTM said:


> oh yea... here's another one.   we went to a bar once and someone told a buddy of mine (long story *really* short is) that once you get to one of the upper "echelons" (the word they used) of masonry... like "28... 29... maybe 30th degree," we'll understand the secrets and the whole conspiracy.
> 
> i told him it had more to do with the weekend we spent getting to the 32ND DEGREE and the 175 bucks that went with it than any kind of conspiracy.



HAHAHHA thats great!


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

blake said:


> HAHAHHA thats great!



actually, in all honesty, my buddy said that.  it just sounds better when i tell it like that.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 10, 2008)

Well the connection in Texas between the KKK and the Masons were close.. ! one Grand Master was in a heap of trouble in the 1920's and 30's when he posted a notice that KKK couldn't use Masonic lodges as meeting places.. ! he was told not to visit in east Texas.. ? 

Those people who talk about Mason getting together to control great wealth has never been at a meeting when we try to decide what to have at the meal.. ! getting this bunch to agree what to do with great wealth..hehehe..? 

Masonic history is very interesting when you look at the times when things like George Washington have Mason's on his staff.. ! and all thru histroy when Masons made things happen and reading between the lines you know some one made a small handshake and ask a favor.. !


----------



## js4253 (Sep 10, 2008)

This is not a conspiracy but I thought it was funny.  A woman who came from a long line of Masons was diagnosed with terminal cancer.  Her church members told her that her cancer was caused by her families ties with Masonry.
She denounced all of her family members that were Masons.  At her next Doctors visit she was told that a miracle had happened.  She was totally cancer free and she attributed it to the fact that she denounced MASONRY.

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

js4253 said:


> This is not a conspiracy but I thought it was funny.  A woman who came from a long line of Masons was diagnosed with terminal cancer.  Her church members told her that her cancer was caused by her families ties with Masonry.
> She denounced all of her family members that were Masons.  At her next Doctors visit she was told that a miracle had happened.  She was totally cancer free and she attributed it to the fact that she denounced MASONRY.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?



i'll keep that in mind, then.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 11, 2008)

js4253 said:


> This is not a conspiracy but I thought it was funny.  A woman who came from a long line of Masons was diagnosed with terminal cancer.  Her church members told her that her cancer was caused by her families ties with Masonry.
> She denounced all of her family members that were Masons.  At her next Doctors visit she was told that a miracle had happened.  She was totally cancer free and she attributed it to the fact that she denounced MASONRY.




Geez I better denounce cell phones, sun , sun block and possibly breathing...


----------



## Sirius (Sep 11, 2008)

js4253 said:


> This is not a conspiracy but I thought it was funny.  A woman who came from a long line of Masons was diagnosed with terminal cancer.  Her church members told her that her cancer was caused by her families ties with Masonry.
> She denounced all of her family members that were Masons.  At her next Doctors visit she was told that a miracle had happened.  She was totally cancer free and she attributed it to the fact that she denounced MASONRY.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


Wha? DO you know this person? This smells funny.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just reading through some of these. Wow, when do I get to cause cancer? I can't even keep the slow people out of the fast lane.


----------



## JTM (Sep 12, 2008)

owls84 said:


> I was just reafin through some of these. Wow, when do I get to cause cancer? I can't even keep the slow people out of the fast lane.



once you reach the "upper echelon" in masonry.  as in, something around the 27-30th degree.  or so i've heard.

i fell asleep during that part... and MAN i was P.O.'d when I woke up and they were finishing the ritual for "causing cancer"


----------



## rhitland (Sep 12, 2008)

LMAO, I cannot wait to become upper echelon in Masonry. I was wondering if this story could be true, I know denouncing Masonry does not cure cancer, but I think the mind can play a major role in the cureing process. Cancer is wicked and bad and I hope and pray none of us ever get the wickedness called cancer, I could not even imagine the depths I would go to try and cure myself of cancer.


----------



## TexMass (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually had an email conversation with a guy who ran a conspiracy web site.  I tried to reason with him but it was impossible.  I did remind him that if we were so powerful and trying to take over the world wouldn't we have a file on him right now?  He never replied.  I wish I knew his address.


----------



## RJS (Sep 23, 2008)

TexMass said:


> I actually had an email conversation with a guy who ran a conspiracy web site.  I tried to reason with him but it was impossible.  I did remind him that if we were so powerful and trying to take over the world wouldn't we have a file on him right now?  He never replied.  I wish I knew his address.



That is hilarious!


----------



## owls84 (Sep 24, 2008)

It is so funny what some people think. I know this is not pertaining to Masonry but I love some of the government freakouts. Y2K for instance. The only problem with that is that it was dated. On Jan 1 2000 we knew it was bogus. I wonder if it is not the same with Global Warming. Keep in mind I am all for helping the enviroment and finding alternative fuels but this is a great scare tactic. I mean think of the money made off of global warming. And the best thing is that it can't be dated. It is just funny that Farmers Almanac calls for a cooling. I was watching a show on Discovery where they did core samples and showed where this happened several times in the Earths history. Very interesting show. I am going to post in the Off-Topic Section asking your beliefs in Global Warming.


----------



## JTM (Sep 24, 2008)

late night talk radio (KTAW) here in college station always has the best conspiracy theorists on there.  it's like bedtime stories.

sometimes they talk about masons, "and all the evil shit we do."


----------



## TexMass (Sep 28, 2008)

Being from San Antonio, I heard a good story from my father.  He used to work security at Kelly AFB in San Antoio in the late 60's.  One night while he was at the guard shack he received an outside call.  The guy on the other line asked "did you see the moon"?.  My father said "huh"?  The guy said "look at the moon"!  My Dad told him "yeah, I see it".  the guy said "strange huh".  My Dad said "yes it is, and all this sh*& started right after they built that Hemisphere Tower".  The guy said "oh my god, your right" and hung up.  I still use that line today to explain that which I can not explain.


----------



## ravickery03 (Oct 1, 2008)

TexMass said:


> Being from San Antonio, I heard a good story from my father.  He used to work security at Kelly AFB in San Antoio in the late 60's.  One night while he was at the guard shack he received an outside call.  The guy on the other line asked "did you see the moon"?.  My father said "huh"?  The guy said "look at the moon"!  My Dad told him "yeah, I see it".  the guy said "strange huh".  My Dad said "yes it is, and all this sh*& started right after they built that Hemisphere Tower".  The guy said "oh my god, your right" and hung up.  I still use that line today to explain that which I can not explain.



Heh.  When I worked for the IG @ the Air Intellengence Agency I got a complaint from a guy claiming to be controlled by aliens that we were controlling, and that is why he wouldn't pay his child support or any of his bills, and drank too much, the aliens made him do it.  Because of the nature of the complaint it went to legal (demanding money), but I always figured it was a prank.

-Bro Vick


----------



## cpmorgan2 (Dec 1, 2008)

number 3 I definently get a kick out of that one


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 1, 2008)

All three, and you are right Blake, I just last night viewed a movie named Revelation made in 2001 and how the Masonic order in trying to control the world. Wow I donâ€™t think it will every end.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 1, 2008)

The funniest thing I've heard (an Ickes theory, I believe) is that we're controlled by extra-dimensional reptilian aliens, and that many important public figures are actually these aliens in disguise -- including Queen Elizabeth, George W. Bush, and... Boxcar Willie!

Boxcar Willie?!?! ROTFL


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

anything with Albert Pike is always fun to hear
currency is a good one too


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hush, its a secret.*

Any time something is kept secret, there are going to be people that find the situation suspect. They feel like the only reason to remain secret is to do evil. In fact, in the first & second century, Christians were often accused of conspiracies. They met in private, addressed each other as "Brother" and "Sister", met each other with a kiss, and were heard to speak of drinking the blood and eating the body of the "Son of God". Can you guess what rumors popped up? That they participated in incestuous orgies, and cannibalized young children. Seems unbelievable but conspiracies are not new.

How many Brothers know that there was a political party in 1828-1838 called the anti-masonic party. They ran against Andrew Jackson with the support of James Monroe and John Quincy Adams. The person they ran was actually a Mason himself, William Wirt. Later they won a considerable number of seats in the 23rd Congress(1833-1835).


----------



## gortex6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just wait till this movie comes out, starring George Clooney. 

Imagine the surge of petitions.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is the best one yet!

I just finished watching a UFO program.  I had watched it a few years ago but forgot this one scene.  They were showing a video tape from a farmer in Canada back in 1991 who claimed to have taped a disk in his pasture hovering.  The video was kind of primitive and at night but you could see something large, circular, just above the ground with lots of smoke and lights.  Many experts could not identify it and eluded to the possibility that this could be something not man made.  The clencher was the sketch drawings the farmer made of the craft.  He included what appeared to be some kind of strange lettering and an emblem...






wait for it....






....a square and compasses with an all seeing eye in place of the G.

I now know that we have already taken over the world.  I must get word to the Intergalactic PooBah and ask for my own country.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 9, 2008)

*I may have it.*



TexMass said:


> I actually had an email conversation with a guy who ran a conspiracy web site.  I tried to reason with him but it was impossible.  I did remind him that if we were so powerful and trying to take over the world wouldn't we have a file on him right now?  He never replied.  I wish I knew his address.



Who is this fella, I'll look in the super secret files, I may have something on him.


----------

